# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2011 às 00:11)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Rainy (1 Mai 2011 às 13:10)

E para a semana volta o bom tempo, mas até quando?


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2011 às 17:11)

Rainy disse:


> E para a semana volta o bom tempo, mas até quando?









Por incrível que pareça...até final da semana.
Lá para sábado poderemos esperar chuva.
De acordo com a carta do ECMWF, um núcleo depressionário irá separar-se de um maior que estará ao longo da semana a noroeste da península; este núcleo menor entrará pelo noroeste podendo trazer chuva moderada ao continente.

Mas atenção: ainda faltam muitas horas e teremos de certeza algumas mudanças nas cartas de previsão.
Nada que não seja habitual, mais ainda na primavera, altura em que a dinâmica atmosférica é muito elevada (e até mesmo algo "volátil").


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

Alguém me consegue explicar o porquê de apenas existir bom tempo durante a semana de trabalho (excepção feita à semana da Páscoa, mas claro, semana de férias para muito) e assim que começa a "cheirar" a fim de semana... o tempo altera-se completamente para pior?? É que já vai num mês assim!! Começa a ser quase digno de um estudo aprofundado! A semana que vem não vai ser de "Verão antecipado" como as anteriores, mas ainda assim, e quando comparada com os fins de semana, é de fazer inveja!

Já começa a ser demasiado estranho este padrão, na minha opinião... E demasiado infeliz...


----------



## David sf (1 Mai 2011 às 18:34)

beachboy30 disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar o porquê de apenas existir bom tempo durante a semana de trabalho (excepção feita à semana da Páscoa, mas claro, semana de férias para muito) e assim que começa a "cheirar" a fim de semana... o tempo altera-se completamente para pior?? É que já vai num mês assim!! Começa a ser quase digno de um estudo aprofundado! A semana que vem não vai ser de "Verão antecipado" como as anteriores, mas ainda assim, e quando comparada com os fins de semana, é de fazer inveja!
> 
> Já começa a ser demasiado estranho este padrão, na minha opinião... E demasiado infeliz...



Se nalguns casos é verdade, também há aí alguma memória selectiva. No fim de semana de 16/17 de Abril esteve bom tempo, algum calor, e na Segunda feira começou a instabilidade, com forte trovoada na região de Lisboa e Setúbal, instabilidade essa que durou a semana toda.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

David sf disse:


> Se nalguns casos é verdade, também há aí alguma memória selectiva. No fim de semana de 16/17 de Abril esteve bom tempo, algum calor, e na Segunda feira começou a instabilidade, com forte trovoada na região de Lisboa e Setúbal, instabilidade essa que durou a semana toda.



Exactamente, mas eu referi isso: semana da Páscoa, em que muita gente colocou férias e, por incrível que pareça, foi a única semana realmente má em Abril... Como se não bastassem os fins de semana... E esse fim de semana em nada se comparou às restantes semanas (2ª a 6ª) de Abril, verdadeiramente de Verão antecipado.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2011 às 18:52)

beachboy30 disse:


> Exactamente, mas eu referi isso: semana da Páscoa, em que muita gente colocou férias e, por incrível que pareça, foi a única semana realmente má em Abril... Como se não bastassem os fins de semana... E esse fim de semana em nada se comparou às restantes semanas (2ª a 6ª) de Abril, verdadeiramente de Verão antecipado.



  Não acreditando na "Teoria da Conspiração", só poderá ser coincidência.

  Também no passado mais longínquo já tivemos semanas fracas e óptimos fins-de-semana de praia.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Isso é como as grandes tempestades de inverno que quase sempre calham de noite/madrugada  tudo coincidências!! pronto o off topic já vai longo


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

É óbvio que é coincidência, estava meramente a brincar com a situação... Mas que há coincidências, elas há... Ainda por cima, e já que a crise anda instalada no país, ao menos que o tempo ajudasse ao fim de semana para espairecer, mas nem isso... Espairecer só mesmo quem folga durante a semana (ou tem profissões liberais, desempregados, estudantes). Entenda-se espairecer como andar pela praia, a caminhar em tronco nu, por exemplo, e não apenas ir a um shopping . 

Fim de off-topic da minha parte, continuem as previsões do tempo


----------



## Rainy (1 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Mas esta semana ainda pode chegar a ser de chuva, desde que a depressão no Atlantico se aproxime mais cedo do continente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Amanhã ainda poderá ocorrer trovoadas em especial no Interior


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Mai 2011 às 20:28)

Peço desculpa mas não resisto (ainda falta muito tempo e deve-se alterar o padrão mas vale a pena colocar o link, onde se confirmam uma vez mais as "coincidências"):

http://www.skystef.be/forecast23.html

Reparem nas previsões do ECMWF a partir de 2ª feira da outra semana!  Lá está, nova semana, novo "Verão antecipado" 

Não sei se hei-de rir ou chorar... Bem, ainda é futurologia, mas... Enfim, não resisti, desculpem lá...


----------



## bartotaveira (1 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

beachboy30 disse:


> Peço desculpa mas não resisto (ainda falta muito tempo e deve-se alterar o padrão mas vale a pena colocar o link, onde se confirmam uma vez mais as "coincidências"):
> 
> http://www.skystef.be/forecast23.html
> 
> ...




Boas.


Até compreendo essa frustração do mau tempo nos fins-de-semana, mas pensa também em quem agradece bom tempo durante a semana porque trabalha quase sempre no exterior.

No meu caso, enquanto não chegar o verão, prefiro o mau tempo nos fins-de-semana! 


Desculpem o off-topic.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Rainy (3 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

Não sei porque mas pareçe que vai ser mais um mês seco, não avisto nenhuma chuva


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Rainy disse:


> Não sei porque mas pareçe que vai ser mais um mês seco, não avisto nenhuma chuva



Retrocede no tempo e diz-me que chuva vias há um mês atrás para o mês de Abril?

Depois desse mês ter passado, vê as acumulações de precipitação 
Já para não referir o pessoal que dizia que íamos ter 4 meses sem ver chuva...

Próximo fim-de semana deveremos ter já alguma coisinha.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

Peço desculpa pela pergunta, mas éstou sem muito tempo, e nos próximos dias vou andar bastante condicionado com o estudo, nao tendo muito tempo para vir cá... Para Domingo, há já alguma ideia do tempo que fará? Vou-me crismar, e estavamos a pensar fazer una coisa ao ar livre...


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

Rainy disse:


> Não sei porque mas pareçe que vai ser mais um mês seco, não avisto nenhuma chuva



Não te preocupes. Ela vai aparecer aos fins de semana. Agora, durante a semana sim, tempo seco e quente (previsões do ECMWF a partir de 2ª feira... ). 

Uma vez mais, o padrão mantém-se igual ao de Abril, para já (com excepção desta semana e a da Páscoa), isto é, semanas quentes e secas e fins de semana bem piores... Impressionante... Está exactamente a começar como o mês de Abril... E se calhar não há duas sem três (Junho).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2011 às 11:54)

Hoje é 4ªfeira e é dia de semana o tempo está quente? Vendo as máximas para hoje, 17ºC no Porto, 21ºC em Lisboa e 22ºC em Faro, só se pode dizer que está mesmo quente.  As temperaturas estão dentro do normal para a época não vejo assim nenhum calor extraordinário. A primeira quinzena de Abril é que foi extremamente quente para a época do ano. Agora, seguimos, com a normalidade.


----------



## Rainy (4 Mai 2011 às 11:59)

Mesmo este fim de semana não pareçe que va chover grande coisa e depois loga a seguir a semana começa com calor


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2011 às 20:58)

Boas tardes

Venho falar da situação convectiva para este 6f/sabado..

Estive a ver o GFS e as cartas do lightning wizard e cheguei ás seguintes conclusões:

Na 6f, com a aproximação de um cavado com forte zona de forçamento dinamico associada a uma bolsa de ar bastante frio na media troposfera, e com uma advecção quente e humida potenciada pelo aquecimento diurno, são possiveis trovoadas dispersas em todo o Interior a partir de 14/15h.

No interior norte e centro, a presença de shear até 55kts, com alguma direccionalidade juntamente ás condições favoraveis acima citadas, poderá ser favoravel á ocorrencia de alguns desenvolvimentos mais severos, com o periodo critico entre as 16h e as 20h.

Seria muito chato se as regiões vinicolas do Douro..e outras culturas agora em maturação adientada, levassem com ventos fortes ou granizo de uma trovoada mais forte...

Durante a noite de sexta para sabado..no periodo entre as 22h e as 03h a bolsa de ar frio em altura cruzará o territorio no sentido SW-NE tendo associada uma região de frontogenese á superficie, com advecção de ar relativamente rico.
Neste periodo o litoral ( as SST´s teem andado acima da media..o que tambem ajuda) poderá levar com algumas celulas mas sem condições para tempo severo.

Sem duvida que o periodo entre as 12z de 6f e as 06z de Sabado merecem alguma atenção...há que ir seguindo os mesoescala para ver como tudo se vai desenrolar..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

Amanhã poderemos ter festa mais para o interior.:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 06 May 2011 06:00 to Sat 07 May 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 05 May 2011 12:31
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for Portugal and Spain mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts. An isolated significant hail event can't be ruled out over south-central Spain, e.g. Madrid southwards.

... Portugal and Spain ...

Brisk southwesterly flow affects all of the Iberian Peninsula all day long. However, as aforementioned vorticity lobe approaches from the west, wind field at mid-levels ramps up significantly during the early afternoon hours onwards with shear magnitude increasing by roughly 10 m/s at lowest 3 and 6 km to 20 and 25 m/s respectively. According to a deep WAA pattern, veering is expected within the mid tropospheric layer and widespread 200 m^2/s^2 SRH-3 occur, increasing betimes over E-Spain. Also, a 35-40 m/s diffluent high-level streamline pattern (~300 hPa) covers the forecast area, also persisting as sharpening trough approaches from the west.
BL quality is still the main concern with yesterday's soundings revealing high T-Td depressions and inverted-V typed profiles. However, persistent influx of better moisture from the Mediterranean assist in further BL recovery and better LL moisture to work with. The pattern is also not supportive for widespread, thick cirrus, so expect again another round of good diabatic heating and orographically bound initiation. CIN remains weak with rapid mix out of any nocturnal stabilization, so scattered thunderstorms evolve around noon, increasing during the afternoon hours in coverage and strength. Large hail is well possible with any multicell/supercell thunderstorm. During the later afternoon, an isolated significant hail risk evolves over central/south-central Spain with any discrete supercell, given favorable parameter overlap ( ~800 J/kg MLCAPE, 30 m/s DLS and increasing SRH). Strong to severe wind gusts are also forecast as BL remains deeply mixed and 0-3 km shear increases betimes.

During the night, thunderstorms move slowly towards the east, as upper trough approaches. However, BL stabilization results in rapidly decreasing CAPE, although steep lapse rates may offset that effect with modest MUCAPE present all night long. Anyhow, expect severe risk to diminish rapidly until 00Z.

An upgrade to a level 2 may become necessary, if CAPE/shear overlap remains in place during upcoming model outputs....mainly over central/south-central Spain. The main risk would be signficant hail.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Amanhã, teoricamente, haverá maiores probabilidades de precipitação para o norte e centro:






Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2011 às 23:43)

Boas noites

A situação de amanhã apresenta alguma gravidade...

Destaco a situação bastante complicada para a agricultura, pois a previsão de celulas bastante fortes, com granizo e rajadas de vento localmente intensas, pode ser catastrofica para as plantas que agora estão em adientado estado de desenvolvimento dos frutos ou floração.

Toda a situação se desenvolverá em dois periodos:

*14h-20h*

Á superficie, junto com o forte aquecimento diurno, temos uma advecção quente e humida procedente de SW.
Em altitude temos a aproximação de um vale com a entrada de uma pluma de ar frio na media e alta troposfera.

A aproximação de um forte maximo de vorticidade e forçamento dinamico, aliado ao crescente shear, com algum componente direccional poderá ser favoravel á formação de celulas muito fortes ou mesociclones..

As regiões mais afectadas serão o interior norte e centro...estas regiões devido ao seu caracter montanhoso favorecerão mais a criação de sitemas convectivos fortes mas com fraca possibilidade de tornadogenese devido precisamente á turbulencia e desorganisação que as montanhas incutem nas celulas.

No entanto o alto alentejo poderá oferecer condições para a tornadogenese caso um mesociclone atinga a area.

*21h-08h ( sab):*

Neste periodo, o gradual arrefecimento levará á diminuição da instabilidade no interior..

Já no litoral, essencialmente a zona a sul do cabo carvoeiro, e com especial atenção o litoral Algarvio, serão alvos de instabilidade intensa com a possibilidade de queda de granizo ou de formação de uma tromba de agua que pode transitar para um tornado.

A passagem do maximo de vorticidade/forçamento sobre o sul do pais, tal como do embolsamento frio em altura, aliado ao shear e ás elevadas SST´s, poderão gerar linhas de instabilidade com fortes celulas, com algumas delas a poder desenvolver caracteristicas mesociclonicas.

Alem do perigo de ocorrencia de granizo, ventos fortes ou trombas de agua, tambem é possivel a ocorrencia de valores excessivos de precipitação ( até 50mm em 3h), que poderá levar a cheias em meio urbano.
Este ultimo factor é de ter em conta especialmente no sotavento.


----------



## adiabático (6 Mai 2011 às 10:46)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> A situação de amanhã apresenta alguma gravidade...
> 
> Destaco a situação bastante complicada para a agricultura, pois a previsão de celulas bastante fortes, com granizo e rajadas de vento localmente intensas, pode ser catastrofica para as plantas que agora estão em adientado estado de desenvolvimento dos frutos ou floração.



Caro Stormy (e restantes membros):

Queria pedir-vos uma reflexão sobre este assunto:

- admitindo que as previsões meteorológicas _a longo prazo_, bem como a caracterização climática, podem ajudar tanto os agricultores como as seguradoras a estimarem e a gerirem riscos;
- sabendo que a natureza de um evento como o que se desenha para o final da semana (células, granizo, possibilidade de mesociclones) _não se enquadra com qualquer tipo de reacção útil_ por parte de um agricultor para proteger as suas culturas;
- podem, no entanto, ser motivo de alerta para os serviços de protecção civil;

Porquê dar ênfase ao facto de que a queda de granizo ou saraiva podem ser catastróficos para a agricultura? Ou mesmo ventos fortes? A alguns dias do possível evento, nada se pode fazer. Os agricultores devem gerir o risco ao planear a sua actividade (com ou sem o recurso a seguros financeiros), com meses de antecedência. Quando a "catástrofe" ocorre, já nada se pode fazer! Quem geriu bem o risco pode perder alguns campos ou culturas mas salvar outros, ou receber o dinheiro do seguro. Quem não o fez pode perder tudo. Acontece. Também é gestão de risco admitir que num ano se perca tudo, se nos anos anteriores se economizou para essa eventualidade (história das vacas gordas e das vacas magras).

De alguma forma, sinto que os portugueses têm inculcada na cabeça a ideia de que os pobres agricultores são constantemente vítimas de adversidades atmosféricas. De que os coitadinhos têm que ser ajudados pelo Estado. E se o Estado vai na cantiga (fica muito bem ajudar os coitadinhos, é popular e até nem custa tanto) uma parte dos nossos agricultores ficarão eternamente na infância sem saberem que é possível eles próprios gerirem o seu risco, muito menos como o fazer. Outra parte, os que sabem gerir o risco mas também sabem chorar quando faz falta, esfregam as mão de contentes porque conseguem receber "ajudas" de que não precisam.

Uma geada é um fenómeno que tem um determinado período de retorno, de acordo com cada região e com a época do ano. É possível planear a longo prazo uma exploração sabendo que, em cada cinco anos, um pode ser de perdas dramáticas. Antes de tudo, é possível determinar que culturas podem ou não ser desenvolvidas numa região com risco de geadas. Os anos sem geadas devem cobrir o risco de que haja tal número de anos com geadas.

Os fenómenos extremamente raros (períodos de retorno de muitos anos ou décadas) são isso mesmo, extremamente raros. Muitos não acontecem mais do que uma vez numa vida, por exemplo, um tornado destruir uma estufa.

Quando as adversidades se sucedem em ciclos curtos, algo está mal com o planeamento, há que adaptar-se! É verdade que o clima mediterrânico é mais imprevisível do que o clima temperado do centro da europa, mas isso tem que entrar nas contas do agricultor, ainda que leve à inevitável conclusão de que uma boa parte das culturas são impossíveis em Portugal, por não darem boas garantias a longo prazo.

Não devem ser sustentadas más práticas agrícolas pelo Estado, com subsídios ou compensações. Se as seguradoras aceitarem fazer o seguro, é porque o risco é comportável, se nem as seguradoras aceitarem, é porque o plano da exploração está mal adaptado à realidade.

Etc... etc.. etc... Enfim, tudo isto para dizer, mais uma vez, sem detrimento da solidariedade de cada um quando as catástrofes acontecem, que é preciso acabar com os guarda-chuvas e deixar que a nossa agricultura cresça e amadureça. Isso só será possível quando os agricultores tiverem que assumir as suas responsabilidades nas consequências das adversidades meteorológicas.

É claro, já sabemos, também, que

- _uma boa parte_ da imprensa portuguesa já tende a ser irresponsável (numa atitude sensacionalista e reaccionária em que interessa mais produzir quaisquer conteúdos vendáveis do que vender conteúdos razoáveis);

Já imaginaram se um jornalista perguntasse a um agricultor, a quem uma saraivada destruiu os cereais, se tinha economizado o suficiente nos anos anteriores para essa eventualidade? E se, ao receber uma resposta como "não tenho rendimentos suficientes para economizar" lhe perguntasse... "Então porque não muda de ramo?"

Penso que é o género de atitude que deveria ter a sociedade como um todo... Sem excluir a solidariedade, cobrar responsabilidade.

E isso, caro Stormy, não se consegue sofrendo antecipadamente com os agricultores que possam vir a ser afectados por possíveis ocorrências de trovoadas, granizo ou mesociclones.

Claro que passar esta mensagem é mais difícil e demorado (perdoem-me, por isso, que por tê-lo tentado tenha chegado a um tão _longo_ off-topic... É mais rápido e tem mais impacto destacar situações complicadas... Gritar que vem lá a tempestade...

Por isso, para concluir, apelo a quem tiver paciência, tempo e latim para _perder_ que equacione sempre a utilidade de lhes _dar uso_...


----------



## David sf (6 Mai 2011 às 22:39)

Após a frente que está neste momento a afectar o litoral e atravessará o país até ao fim da manhã de amanhã, teremos uma gradual subida das temperaturas, sendo que já na Terça feira as temperaturas deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC no interior centro e sul.

Depois, para o final da semana, o ambiente pode tornar-se explosivo. Já são várias saídas do GFS a prever CAPE superior a 1000 J/kg e LI inferior a -5. A saída das 12z é absolutamente excepcional prevendo estes valores, para Évora, algo que eu não me lembro de ver numa previsão em Portugal:






Ainda falta muito tempo, e nestas situações convectivas, passa-se do 8 para o 80 e vice-versa de uma saída para a outra, mas se acontecer o que está sendo previsto poderemos ter eventos muito severos na Quinta e na Sexta feira.


----------



## Rainy (7 Mai 2011 às 08:56)

Mas apenas no interior, por isso é que eu prefiro um depressão Atlantica que dá chuva generalizada


----------



## lucitown (7 Mai 2011 às 09:20)

Olá!

Eu sou novo neste assunto e ainda não percebo muito dos termos e isso.
Ninguém sabe onde poderei encontrar isso?
Desculpem o off-topic.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2011 às 09:49)

lucitown disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Eu sou novo neste assunto e ainda não percebo muito dos termos e isso.
> Ninguém sabe onde poderei encontrar isso?
> ...



Aqui:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2011 às 12:25)

David sf disse:


> Após a frente que está neste momento a afectar o litoral e atravessará o país até ao fim da manhã de amanhã, teremos uma gradual subida das temperaturas, sendo que já na Terça feira as temperaturas deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC no interior centro e sul.
> 
> Depois, para o final da semana, o ambiente pode tornar-se explosivo. Já são várias saídas do GFS a prever CAPE superior a 1000 J/kg e LI inferior a -5. A saída das 12z é absolutamente excepcional prevendo estes valores, para Évora, algo que eu não me lembro de ver numa previsão em Portugal:
> 
> ...



Podem esquecer que isso será muito improvável acontecer, visto que as ultimas saidas do gfs já não dão o cape tão severo e até a respeito de precipitação, já é bem menos, certo é que a temperatura a partir de amanhã vai  subir, podendo algumas regiôes de portugal ultrapassarem dos 30ºC, ainda respeito ao CAPE, na terça até vai passar um pouco dos 1000j/kg, mas em contra paretida a humidade vai estar baixa, o que vai dificultar á formação de células, por isso o que nos espera esta semana é algum calor e tempo seco no centro e sul, no norte ai sim sim pode haver algumas células que se formem, mas também é certo que ainda falta algum tempo e tudo pode mudar.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2011 às 12:36)

Penso que a tendência dos próximos tempos é o calor começar a aparecer substituindo as trovoadas. Mas são especulações, temos tido muitos fenómenos convectivos porque temos tido um tempo quente pra época, e agora o calor já se vai começando a tornar mais tolerável e "normal" para a época.


----------



## Rainy (8 Mai 2011 às 16:27)

Então condições de instabilidade forte já não é de esperar nos próximos tempos??


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2011 às 16:29)

Rainy disse:


> Então condições de instabilidade forte já não é de esperar nos próximos tempos??



Está tudo um pouco confuso, ora há cape e não há humidade, ora há humidade e não há cape..

Esperemos mais um dia para ver o desenvolvimento .


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2011 às 22:39)

*Nota:* que fique bem claro que os próximos dias terão temperaturas próximas aos valores normais para esta época do ano em que nos encontramos, não estando prevista qualquer situação anormal nos próximos dias em todo o território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Mai 2011 às 22:44)

Bem, a única coisa que sei é que começa mais uma 2ª feira e, obviamente, o calor começa... na 2ª feira. Claro que, chegado Sábado, é ver a nortada instalar-se (moderada a forte) e as temperaturas descerem, principalmente no litoral oeste... Porque será que já não fico admirado com este padrão de calor durante a semana, a começar 2ª feira, e chega ao fim de semana nem vê-lo??


----------



## David sf (9 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

andres disse:


> Está tudo um pouco confuso, ora há cape e não há humidade, ora há humidade e não há cape..
> 
> Esperemos mais um dia para ver o desenvolvimento .



Um dia não é suficiente, teremos que esperar mais uns dias. Neste tipo de situações o tira e põe é constante. Na última run do GFS já temos uns estonteantes 2300 J/kg de CAPE e quase -8 de L.I. em Évora no próximo Sábado. Mesmo Lisboa ultrapassa largamente os 1000 de CAPE. Até lá, e a instabilidade só deverá começar na Quinta, vão haver saídas idênticas a esta última, e outras sem nenhuma instabilidade. Certo é o calor moderado, relativamente normal para a época, já a partir de amanhã.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2011 às 09:56)

Run `as 0 horas do GFS mante´m o mesmo padra~o da anterior. Cape muito elevado pelo menos para o litoral a sul do Tejo, LI igualmente interessante e aparentemente com um pouco mais de humidade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Mai 2011 às 11:41)

Boas,

CAPE/LI muito interessantes, mas não chega!! Falta muita hum. a 700hpa!

Segundo a NOGAPS essa humidade a esse nivel é escassa, o que me leva a querer que dentro destas 48h seguintes as possibilidades de haver trovoadas um pouco por todo o pais está fora de questão... Um ou outro sistema isolado poderá ocorrer no interior centro, nada demais...

A partir das 48h com a injecção de ar maritimo devido ao levante as possibilidades tanto no litoral ou no interior serão bem melhores para o desenvolvimento de celulas ou sistemas convectivos mais organizados até lá é desfrutar para quem pode destas temperaturas quentes...


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

]ToRnAdO[;278449 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> CAPE/LI muito interessantes, mas não chega!! Falta muita hum. a 700hpa!
> 
> ...



Eu até acho que nos 700hpa a coisa nem está muito má...e uma dry layer não é impeditiva da ocorrencia de convecção ( até ajuda á ocorrencia de granizo).
Á superficie temos bons indicadores..dewpoints a subir até aos 17-19º, theta-e alto e forte aquecimento diurno, para alem da baixa termica a originar convergencia nos niveis baixos.
Em altura temos uma ULL  a sudoeste e um cavado entre a França e essa ULL ( cut-off)...portanto não só temos frio acima dos 700hpa como temos algum forçamento dinamico e divergencia, embora o shear seja fraco e com praticamente nenhum veering.

Dado isto acho provaveis celulas interessantes..agora entre 4f e 6f em todo o lado, e no fim de semana mais na zona sul já que vai entrar uma pluma seca associada a uma região de subsidencia pós frontal, na região norte.
O mecanismo frontal nos niveis medios talvez atiçe algumas celulas porreiras no SE durante o fds.
Depois disso há muita inibição e ar seco a entrar vindo de NE...portanto na 2f/3f é para esquecer ( embora talvez possa haver algo ali no sotavento..).

4f temos a aproximação da ULL vinda de SW e a retirada da região convergente para norte...portanto as coisas melhoram no centro e sul ali a meio da semana.

Durante os proximos 10 dias teremos, dada esta sinoptica, temperaturas altinhas, embora no norte e centro possam haver noites frescas no domingo, 2f e 3f...e talvez na 4f/5f/6f as maximas descam no sul devido á nebulosidade.
A convecção será centrada no norte e centro desde amanhã até 6f, depois será mais concentrada no centro e sul no fim de semana e na 4f/5f/6f  da outra semana.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

stormy disse:


> Eu até acho que nos 700hpa a coisa nem está muito má...e uma dry layer não é impeditiva da ocorrencia de convecção ( até ajuda á ocorrencia de granizo).



Estás a falar de que dia? Sinceramente não vejo frio em altura suficiente... pelo menos hoje e amanha! Vejo sim, uma depressão térmica associada ao levante... A partir de Quarta-Feira, sim... nestes dois dias não, pelo menos a guiar-me pela GFS / NOGAPS!


----------



## David sf (10 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

David sf disse:


> Após a frente que está neste momento a afectar o litoral e atravessará o país até ao fim da manhã de amanhã, teremos uma gradual subida das temperaturas, sendo que já na Terça feira as temperaturas deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC no interior centro e sul.
> 
> Depois, para o final da semana, o ambiente pode tornar-se explosivo. Já são várias saídas do GFS a prever CAPE superior a 1000 J/kg e LI inferior a -5. A saída das 12z é absolutamente excepcional prevendo estes valores, para Évora, algo que eu não me lembro de ver numa previsão em Portugal:
> 
> ...



Passaram-se muitas horas e que temos agora? Segundo a ultima run do GFS, para Évora:

Dia               CAPE     L.I.    Prec.
Quarta 11      1267    -4,3     0,3
Quinta 12      1518    -5,2     5,0
Sexta 13       2092    -7,2     10,5
Sabado 14     2108    -7,0     6,9
Domingo 15    2274    -6,4     3,9

Junto o diagrama de ensembles para o Alentejo central, as linhas em baixo representam o CAPE. No Sábado, a linha que prevê um CAPE mais reduzido aponta para 800 J/kg:






Ha´ portanto humidade, CAPE e L.I. excelentes, como raramente se vêem, eu só me lembro nos dias quentíssimos de verão, quando a humidade é nula. A ver se não desaparece tudo nas próximas horas, mas o aspecto é muito bom.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

David sf disse:


> Dia               CAPE     L.I.    Prec.
> Quarta 11      1267    -4,3     0,3
> Quinta 12      1518    -5,2     5,0
> Sexta 13       2092    -7,2     10,5
> ...


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

]ToRnAdO[;278457 disse:
			
		

> Estás a falar de que dia? Sinceramente não vejo frio em altura suficiente... pelo menos hoje e amanha! Vejo sim, uma depressão térmica associada ao levante... A partir de Quarta-Feira, sim... nestes dois dias não, pelo menos a guiar-me pela GFS / NOGAPS!



Mas olha que começar a entrar algum ar frio nos 500hpa..principalmente a partir de 6f.
Não é muito..mas basta dado que á superficie há muito calor


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2011 às 13:44)

Olá bom dia ... alguém faz ideia do comportamento que temos tido da temperaturas nestes primeiros 10 dias!!!
É que assim a olho parece-me estarem dentro da média !!

Em relação ao modelos que neste momento já vão até quase ao dia 25 Maio parece-me que existe um padrão mais ou menos estável na atmosfera, com o AA a Noroeste de Portugal e pequenas depressões em altitude localizados mais ou menos no sul de Portugal ou Sudoeste da PI, originando nebulosidade de desenvolvimento diurno, durante a tarde, devido ao aquecimento diurno que causarão aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior de Portugal !!
No que respeita ás temperaturas parece-me que deverão manter-se bastante constantes nestes dias não devendo ultrapassar os 32º no interior, e os 23 a 25 no litoral.
O litoral parece-me manter-se o Noroeste na tarde, o interior os aguaceiros e trovoadas que impedirão que haja mais calor...

Este é o resumo daquilo que vejo nos modelos dado posicionamento do AA neste mês.
Portanto á primeira vista um m~es que deverá ficar na média em termos de precipitação e temperaturas de forma geral!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mai 2011 às 11:08)

Boas,

Pelos modelos, hoje será mais um dia espanhol em termos de instabilidade, e por que não outra vez transmontanto embora com menos energia que ontem...

No resto do pais, calor e calma irá reinar...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mai 2011 às 11:55)

Parece-me mesmo que o dia de hoje vai reservar mais do mesmo de ontem...o interior norte será certamente o mais animado, bons índices de CAPE podem provocar boas descargas eléctricas, esperemos é que a aparição do granizo como é habitual nestes fenómenos não provoque grandes danos...
Pelo resto do Continente teremos um dia bem agradável, com algum calor diria até...


----------



## Rainy (12 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

Onde está a animação isso é indice de que não se espera nada de animação nos próximos tempos


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

Oh rainy olhe à sua volta e veja as previsões. Animação é coisa que não vai faltar apesar de não ser muita. Mesmo há poucos minutos formou-se aqui trovoada + chuva moderada. Trás-os-Montes tem tido animação todo o dia. Agora onde se forma depende, amanhã haverá mais chances para o litoral.


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

Sábado espera-nos um dia de nortada moderada , principalmente no litoral oeste e terras altas, pelo que a temperatura deverá descer um pouco (ou não fosse Sábado...), mas a partir de Domingo vamos ter uma corrente de NE bem poderosa, pelo que o litoral oeste deverá ser das zonas do país mais quentes já que nesta altura (e Verão) as correntes de E/NE favorecem bastante o litoral oeste em termos de temperaturas mais altas, principalmente se a corrente de E/NE se aguentar o dia todo, inclusivamente à tarde (quando costuma rodar para noroeste). 

Alguns sites dizem que Domingo vai estar mais fresco que Sábado mas não acredito, principalmente no litoral oeste e devido à tal corrente poderosa de NE, muito seca... Domingo deve até ser um dia mais quente junto às praias do litoral oeste (em relação ao interior)...


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Para amanha dia 13:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade durante a tarde com condições favoráveis à ocorrência
de aguaceiros e trovoada, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte
e Centro.


----------



## Rainy (12 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

Eu sei mas é que tem andado muito parado este seguimento


----------



## fcechini (13 Mai 2011 às 03:04)

Teles disse:


> Para amanha dia 13:
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade durante a tarde com condições favoráveis à ocorrência
> de aguaceiros e trovoada, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte
> e Centro.





Nice !


----------



## Rainy (13 Mai 2011 às 08:32)

Mas quando é que chega chuva de sodoeste, já que assim o litoral não apanha com nenhuma trovoada, ou apanha?


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2011 às 08:39)

Rainy disse:


> Mas quando é que chega chuva de sodoeste, já que assim o litoral não apanha com nenhuma trovoada, ou apanha?



Frentes, agora? Espera até Outubro. 

Correcção: Sudoeste


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mai 2011 às 14:21)

por aqui nem trovoada , nem granizo nem nada
sempre 30ºC.


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

1. Após uma semana inteira a prever chuva no Alentejo no Sábado, o *GFS* volta atrás. Segundo o modelo americano, faltaria humidade, pois o CAPE ronda os 2000 J/kg e o L.I. no -5.







Mas comparando com o que se está a passar:






Está completamente trocado, a instabilidade está a ocorrer na Extremadura espanhola, muito mais a leste do que estava previsto.

2. Após uma semana inteira a não prever chuva em lado nenhum no Sábado, o *ECMWF* volta atrás e põe alguma coisa para esta tarde:






Mas também falhou, há precipitação a sul do Tejo, algo não previsto.

3. Quem está, neste momento, mais acertado: 

3.1. o *UKMO*.






Evolução prevista para as próximas horas (seria excelente):






3.2. o *ALADIN*:






Evolução posterior (seria mau):






3.3. o *NOGAPS*:






Evolução posterior (bastante razoável):






Olhando para a evolução das imagens de satélite e de radar, temo que que seja o ALADIN a acertar, uma vez que não se nota a formação de novas células. Mas não nos esqueçamos que ontem começou tudo já depois das 17 horas.

A instabilidade irá continuar pelo menos até ao final da próxima semana, e com um carácter mais generalizado a partir de terça-feira, afectando também o litoral, com uma cut-off que vem da Atlântico entre os Açores e a Madeira, até se instalar a SW do continente:

*ECMWF:
*










*GFS:*


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Mai 2011 às 15:17)

Entretanto Domingo e 2ª feira uma poderosa corrente de NE que promete aquecer o litoral oeste... . A partir daí a corrente acaba devido à tal cut-off... Venha alguma chuva, que também é precisa (claro que associada a trovoadas pode não ser muito bom devido a inundações...).


----------



## Microburst (14 Mai 2011 às 19:05)

A minha avó, há pouco, deu-me a previsão para os próximos dias e disse-me que vem aí chuva vinda de Sul porque lhe caiu fuligem da chaminé esta manhã. Vamos ver se acerta.


----------



## fcechini (14 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Microburst disse:


> A minha avó, há pouco, deu-me a previsão para os próximos dias e disse-me que vem aí chuva vinda de Sul porque lhe caiu fuligem da chaminé esta manhã. Vamos ver se acerta.



 A minha vó fala que quando o joelho dela dói , vem frio  e ela sempre acerta


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

David sf disse:


> 3. Quem está, neste momento, mais acertado:
> 
> 3.1. o *UKMO*.
> 
> ...



Pois é, David, desta vez nem o UKMO acertou, infelizmente... 

Isto das situações convectivas mais vale fazer o nowcasting do que o forecasting, sabemos como se costumam comportar os modelos, e aqui está uma prova disso.  Hoje, nem uma gota de água em Portugal Continental...

Quanto aos próximos dias, eu arrisco mesmo a dizer da minha parte que é *tudo* uma questão de sorte.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

O último mês de Abril, e estes primeiros dias de Maio tem mostrado uma Primavera à antiga, praticamente temos estado em instabilidade contínua há mais de um mês.  Só quem é novo nestas andanças ou não tenha andado aqui nos últimos anos é que pode afirmar o contrário.
Não compreendo certas queixas neste tópico. Tem sido verdadeiramente um período meteorológico à "antiga", Abril foi mesmo de águas mil, até dilúvios de granizo houve, entre calor e frio, gelo e água, não há muitos anos assim, que façam justiça aos provérbios de antigamente. 
Apenas a ignorância de se pensar que em cada momento ou evento na primavera tudo tem que ir parar à nossa "quintinha" é que pode afirmar o contrário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2011 às 20:12)

A madrugada e manhã de 2ª feira podem ser animados no Algarve segundo o Hirlam.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

Vince disse:


> O último mês de Abril, e estes primeiros dias de Maio tem mostrado uma Primavera à antiga, praticamente temos estado em instabilidade contínua há mais de um mês.
> Não compreendo certas queixas neste tópico. Tem sido verdadeiramente um período meteorológico à "antiga", Abril foi mesmo de águas mil, até dilúvios de granizo houve, entre calor e frio, gelo e água, não há muitos anos assim, que façam justiça aos provérbios de antigamente.
> Apenas a ignorância de se pensar que em cada momento ou evento na primavera tudo tem que ir parar à nossa "quintinha" é que pode afirmar o contrário.



Verdade 

E a primavera á antiga bastante rigida em relação há trovoada, aqui o litoral centro e sul tem tido muita, mesmo muita .


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2011 às 20:19)

Lightning disse:


> Pois é, David, desta vez nem o UKMO acertou, infelizmente...
> 
> Isto das situações convectivas mais vale fazer o nowcasting do que o forecasting, sabemos como se costumam comportar os modelos, e aqui está uma prova disso.  Hoje, nem uma gota de água em Portugal Continental...
> 
> Quanto aos próximos dias, eu arrisco mesmo a dizer da minha parte que é *tudo* uma questão de sorte.



Acabou por ser o ALADIN  a estar mais próximo. Precipitação só na raia da Beira interior, e em quantidade reduzida. A grande animação ocorreu na província de Cáceres.


----------



## lucitown (14 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

Alguém me pode informar de como estará o tempo para o dia 17,18 e 19 de Maio?

Desde já obrigado!


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2011 às 23:51)

lucitown disse:


> Alguém me pode informar de como estará o tempo para o dia 17,18 e 19 de Maio?
> 
> Desde já obrigado!



Aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas por isso a hipótese de apanhar ao menos uma num dia são bem altas


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2011 às 10:56)

Ao que parece e muitas cartas indicam, vai-se formar para o fim da tarde células a *sul de Setúbal*.. Ou algo parecido..


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

Aqui vai a minha leitura dos modelos:

- O GFS afasta no inicio desta semana o AA mais para oeste, enfraquecendo-o, o que abre uma porta para que a cutt-off localizada a SE se faça sentir no Continente. A precipitação será mais intensa na 4a e 5a feira e localizada preferencialmente no centro do país, diria até no interior centro...com acumulações entre os 30-40mm nesses locais...Mesmo assim podem ocorrer variações em locais relativamente próximos...

- O ECMWF coloca mais ou menos o mesmo panorama, embora desloque a cutt-off um pouco mais a sul que o anterior

Em resumo, apesar das queixas de alguns será uma semana animada, a época das entradas de NW já passaram, a animação agora tem de ser outra...


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 12:25)

andres disse:


> Ao que parece e muitas cartas indicam, vai-se formar para o fim da tarde células a *sul de Setúbal*.. Ou algo parecido..



Olá caro colega 

Fazes o favor de colocar a(s) fonte(s) em que te baseia para uma melhor interpretação e análise por parte dos restantes membros do fórum ?

Obrigado 


E pronto, temos um fim-de-semana de muito calor e bom tempo e vamos ter uma semana instável, parece que desta vez é ao contrário


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 15:49)

Tanto que se previa e elas lá vêm 





Fonte


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2011 às 16:11)

Geiras disse:


> Tanto que se previa e elas lá vêm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não vêm nada ... apenas vão ficar junto á costa nas proximas 24 horas, e a tarde de amanhã é que trará alguma coisa no interior sul.
Além disso é precipitação geralmente fraca e dispersa.
Entre Terça e Quinta é que existem maior instabilidade, mas claro como já se sabe nestas situações uns verão e outros não.
Mas penso que este evento será bastante interessante, porque existem excelentes condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vêm nada ... apenas vão ficar junto á costa nas proximas 24 horas, e a tarde de amanhã é que trará alguma coisa no interior sul.
> Além disso é precipitação geralmente fraca e dispersa.
> Entre Terça e Quinta é que existem maior instabilidade, mas claro como já se sabe nestas situações uns verão e outros não.
> Mas penso que este evento será bastante interessante, porque existem excelentes condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas.



Não concordo lá muito com isso! esta noite e madrugada de Segunda já existe condições para trovoada no litoral a sul de Lisboa e nos próximos dias a zona de maior possibilidade de ver trovoadas até são as do litoral depois sim o interior! enfim concordo com a parte final que dizes.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 16:38)

Veremos 

Aliás, agora que vi o radar, visto que esta linha ainda se tá a formar e já ha ali qualquer coisa que passa de aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vêm nada ... apenas vão ficar junto á costa nas proximas 24 horas, e a tarde de amanhã é que trará alguma coisa no interior sul.
> Além disso é precipitação geralmente fraca e dispersa.
> Entre Terça e Quinta é que existem maior instabilidade, mas claro como já se sabe nestas situações uns verão e outros não.
> Mas penso que este evento será bastante interessante, porque existem excelentes condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas.



Ham....Perdão ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2011 às 18:44)

miguel disse:


> Não concordo lá muito com isso! esta noite e madrugada de Segunda já existe condições para trovoada no litoral a sul de Lisboa e nos próximos dias a zona de maior possibilidade de ver trovoadas até são as do litoral depois sim o interior! enfim concordo com a parte final que dizes.



Concordo com o Miguel, basta olhar para o sat24 e vê-se uma célula a sair de Marrocos em direcção ao Algarve/sudoeste da Andalucia.  Agora, vamos ver se ela chega mesmo cá ou morre pelo caminho.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

miguel disse:


> Não concordo lá muito com isso! esta noite e madrugada de Segunda já existe condições para trovoada no litoral a sul de Lisboa e nos próximos dias a zona de maior possibilidade de ver trovoadas até são as do litoral depois sim o interior! enfim concordo com a parte final que dizes.



Ainda que esta noite não será muito provável a ocorrência de trovoada  .


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Concordo com o Miguel, basta olhar para o sat24 e vê-se uma célula a sair de Marrocos em direcção ao Algarve/sudoeste da Andalucia.  Agora, vamos ver se ela chega mesmo cá ou morre pelo caminho.



Essa célula que disseste segundo o modelo HiRlam e os restantes modelos será a causadora da precipitação no mar nas proximas 12/18 horas sendo que terá precipitação algo forte associada e tb trovoadas...
O problema é que segundo os modelos ela terá nas proximas horas uma direcção Sudeste/Noroeste indo gradualmente perdendo intensidade ao longo da noite, sendo a sua morte supostamente a Sudoeste de Sagres não entrando em Terra !
A meu ver o que teremos que olhar será ao desenvolvimento diurno em terra que quando surgir andará a passear no nosso território em local incerto ...

Olhando ás proximas ao satélite, modelos, direcção do vento ... e passado recente creio que será mais uma situação identica a dias anteriores em que os locais com mais chances de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas serão os mesmos da outra vez....
O Algarve salvo algum mais isolado, terá menos chances sendo que as nuvens devem desenvolver-se acima da nossa Serra !!
è o penso que vai acontecer ... embora nestas situações nunca se sabe ..

Era bom que essa célula de marrocos se enganasse no caminho e viesse para cá !!


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa célula que disseste segundo o modelo HiRlam e os restantes modelos será a causadora da precipitação no mar nas proximas 12/18 horas sendo que terá precipitação algo forte associada e tb trovoadas...
> O problema é que segundo os modelos ela terá nas proximas horas uma direcção Sudeste/Noroeste indo gradualmente perdendo intensidade ao longo da noite, sendo a sua morte supostamente a Sudoeste de Sagres não entrando em Terra !
> A meu ver o que teremos que olhar será ao desenvolvimento diurno em terra que quando surgir andará a passear no nosso território em local incerto ...
> 
> ...



concordo plenamente contigo


----------



## lucitown (15 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

miguel disse:


> Aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas por isso a hipótese de apanhar ao menos uma num dia são bem altas



Tem havido muitas mudanças no tempo... Esta previsão mantém-se para a Maia?  É que estas datas são muito importantes para mim.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

lucitown disse:


> Tem havido muitas mudanças no tempo... Esta previsão mantém-se para a Maia?  É que estas datas são muito importantes para mim.



Sim mantém, mas atenção que haver condições muito favoráveis a aguaceiros e trovoadas não é matemático que vá chover nesse local exato! mas que a possibilidade é elevada isso é!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2011 às 00:55)

A partir do final de Segunda – feira e Terça – feira torna-se promissor a ocorrência de instabilidade no continente, em especial nas regiões mais a sul …


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2011 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2011*



SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada já prolongada há algum tempo. Muitos flashes e trovões, céu bem negro a NW



Está-se formando instabilidade no interior centro ou ainda no interior sul, como seria mais normal ...
Apenas uma curiosidade ... alguém viu o modelo ECM no dia de hoje, e seus mapas de precipitação !!
Pois é ... basta trocar tudo o que lá está e acerta-se !!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mai 2011 às 09:38)

Bom dia, de acordo com os modelos  e com as imagens de satélite eu diria que teremos um dia perfeitamente calmo apenas com a ocorrência de chuva mais na região Norte, isto nas proximas 9 horas.
Pro final do dia creio que teremos um aumento da instabilidades em especial no centro e sul, com aguaceiros e trovoadas que podem ser fortes nos mesmos sitios verificados ontem provavelmente !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 11:17)

Boas...

Visto alguns modelos (WRF,GFS,ECW) as trovoadas mudam de caracter, o que eram diurnas, hoje serão noturnas e madrugadoras... Hoje o melhor segundo os mesmos modelos, será durante a noite e madrugada!! 

Já agora : Região de Lisboa







Região de Faro






Região do Porto:


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2011 às 11:35)

O Aladdin está perigoso, mas é no mar, apesar de amanhã estar perigoso entre a fronteira de Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 11:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Aladdin está perigoso, mas é no mar, apesar de amanhã estar perigoso entre a fronteira de Portugal e Espanha.



Mas é o modelo na minha opinião que não está em consenso com os outros... Os outros estão muito semelhantes e seguirem muito uns aos outros, este Aladdin foge á regra!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2011 às 12:16)

*Com carácter convectivo, a instabilidade esperada é de difícil previsão, quer no território afectado, quer no momento mais provável para a sua ocorrência.*

Aonde é que eu aprendi isto?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 16:39)

Regiao de Lisboa:







Cada vez melhor, a ultima saida!! O ensemble a prever uma boa tempestade neste caso convectiva para a região de Lisboa...

Brutal!!


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mai 2011 às 18:10)

Realmente está muito bom, vendo bem os modelos vai ser uma noite em grande para a região de Lisboa, Setúbal e quem sabe interior centro/norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 18:11)

JoãoPT disse:


> Realmente está muito bom, vendo bem os modelos vai ser uma noite em grande para a região de Lisboa, Setúbal e quem sabe interior centro/norte.



Claramente .


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 20:09)

JoãoPT disse:


> Realmente está muito bom, vendo bem os modelos vai ser uma noite em grande para a região de Lisboa, Setúbal e quem sabe interior centro/norte.



No interior centro a animação já avança e deverá chegar ao norte.

Agora na região Lisboa e Setúbal, se calhar só quando as brisas marítimas pararem (madrugada). Aqui tenho vento de NW, o que não é bom, estando assim mais fresco que ontem. Mas vamos esperar pelos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

> Instabilidade em Portugal Continental (IM)
> 
> 2011-05-17 (IM)
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

A principal actividade da célula que hoje tem estado a afectar o Algarve tende agora a afectar as regiões a leste de Tavira. À medida que a célula vai girando no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio entram novas massas de ar quente e muito húmidas pelo seu bordo sul/oriental (sector mais activo da célula); este bordo tende-se a deslocar-se cada vez mais para leste, pelo que as regiões mais afectadas nas próximas horas serão já dentro de Espanha (Andaluzia).
Para a região centro e Alentejo serão esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas durante a tarde/noite, mas provavelmente sem tanta precipitação como a que está a ocorrer no Algarve.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

Deixo aqui uma previsão a 150H curiosa pelos valores elevados de CAPE e LI:

Santarém:

CAPE: 2020
LI: -7.5


----------



## Rainy (18 Mai 2011 às 22:34)

Isso deve ser devido á proxima depressão de sudoeste pra semana, muito semelhante a esta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2011 às 22:39)

Amanhã, será mais um dia de instabilidade no Algarve, segundo o Foreca http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao prevê cerca de 10 mm para amanhã.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Será que vamos ter mais do mesmo pra semana?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us











Outra vez uma depressão a sudoeste e cape+Li elevados, depois parece que há a intromisão de uma depressão vinda de noroeste. Que poderá trazer isto?


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Mai 2011 às 09:59)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas noto que este tópico, que é aquele que dentro desta secção do Seguimento Meteorológico, mais me interessa consultar tem tido muito pouca actividade. As minhas consultas diárias têm sido um pouco frustrantes pois no que diz respeito a análise de modelos e previsões isto tem andado um pouco fraco. Estamos a 20 de Maio e o número de páginas deste tópico diz tudo.  Há uns tempos atrás o número de postagens aqui era bem maior.
 Quanto à próxima semana parece que vai ser mais do mesmo. Já estava na altura de parar a chuva por uns tempos. Além dos estragos que tem causado, a agricultura já se queixa de excesso de água.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mai 2011 às 12:27)

Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas noto que este tópico, que é aquele que dentro desta secção do Seguimento Meteorológico, mais me interessa consultar tem tido muito pouca actividade. As minhas consultas diárias têm sido um pouco frustrantes pois no que diz respeito a análise de modelos e previsões isto tem andado um pouco fraco. Estamos a 20 de Maio e o número de páginas deste tópico diz tudo.  Há uns tempos atrás o número de postagens aqui era bem maior.
> Quanto à próxima semana parece que vai ser mais do mesmo. Já estava na altura de parar a chuva por uns tempos. Além dos estragos que tem causado, a agricultura já se queixa de excesso de água.



Nós não somos meteorologistas nem temos obrigação de meter as previsões diárias...
O mês de maio caracterizou-se por ter um inicio de mês quente, talvez por isso não tenha havido tanta actividade neste tópico, embora também haja tópicos do inicio do mês, não se pode comparar o numero de paginas do tópico com os tópicos dos meses de inverno... Muitas vazes é preferível termos poucas mensagens em vez de termos lixo a montes e repetições. 
Quanto à chuva ela pára se quiser e se as condições atmosféricas o permitirem, também não podemos controlar isso, tudo bem que os agricultores já se queixam e as pessoas que querem ir para a praia também não gostam, mas cada um sabe de si, e a chuva lá sabe dela..


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Mai 2011 às 12:37)

Gil Algarvio: não se irrite, não havia necessidade...
Ninguém é obrigado a nada. Também sei que não se pode controlar a chuva...
Posso gostar de ler aqui análises a modelos e previsões, não? 
Ponto final.


----------



## 1337 (20 Mai 2011 às 13:56)

Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas noto que este tópico, que é aquele que dentro desta secção do Seguimento Meteorológico, mais me interessa consultar tem tido muito pouca actividade. As minhas consultas diárias têm sido um pouco frustrantes pois no que diz respeito a análise de modelos e previsões isto tem andado um pouco fraco. Estamos a 20 de Maio e o número de páginas deste tópico diz tudo.  Há uns tempos atrás o número de postagens aqui era bem maior.
> Quanto à próxima semana parece que vai ser mais do mesmo. Já estava na altura de parar a chuva por uns tempos. Além dos estragos que tem causado, a agricultura já se queixa de excesso de água.



Fale por si. Aqui o mes de abril e este mes para já está muito abaixo da média


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2011 às 17:51)

Leitura rapida do ensemble para o centro:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A situação de 25-29 é interessante..com mais uma cut-off a migrar para NE puxada por um cavado com ciclogenese na zona da Irlanda...haverá á partida muita energia nos niveis baixos e razoaveis condições dinamicas..portanto é mais um evento convectivo a ter em conta na peninsula e W/SW Europeu.

No longo prazo..após 29Mai, denota-se a tendencia de temperaturas um pouco por cima do normal e tempo seco..algo que aparece com alguma coerencia no ensemble e joga bem com a NA0+/AO neutra que o CPC prevê...provavelmente a sinoptica tipica de AA  nos Açores e um cavado na Europa ocidental-central.


Daqui a uns 3 dias já se poderá ver com melhor certeza aquilo que se nos reserva para este proximo periodo convectivo...mas para já gosto do que vejo


----------



## Rainy (20 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

E tambem , é bom que chova agora que pode, para preparar os solos para o verão


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

Os solos pelo contrário já estão *saturados* em muito território de Portugal Continental. Ainda mais chuva..?


----------



## Rainy (20 Mai 2011 às 19:08)

Onde posso encontrar um mapa da saturação dos solos CREDIVEL??


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2011 às 19:09)

Não sei mas dado a quantidade de chuva que tem caido nos ultimos dias, já penso que os solos estejam saturados.


----------



## meko60 (20 Mai 2011 às 19:35)

Rainy,já viu no site do IM?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Apenas diz a percentagem de água de Abril.


----------



## meko60 (20 Mai 2011 às 19:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Apenas diz a percentagem de água de Abril.



Sim tem razão,quanto muito poder-se-á ficar com uma ideia do grau de saturação (ou não) actual.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Rainy disse:


> Onde posso encontrar um mapa da saturação dos solos CREDIVEL??



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/monitorizacao/situacaoactual/index.html


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2011 às 20:14)

Esse mapa é de Abril na mesma, para isso ia-se aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse mapa é de Abril na mesma, para isso ia-se aqui.



Desconhecia


----------



## windchill (21 Mai 2011 às 12:48)

Animação lá para o meio/fim da semana.... será!?! 




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-21[/URL]


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2011 às 13:17)

Sim sem duvida vamos voltar a ter uma semana inteirinha de aguaceiros e trovoadas com tempo quente


----------



## Rainy (21 Mai 2011 às 13:18)

Mas aguaçeiros e trovoadas a chegarem tambem ao litoral, certo?


----------



## windchill (21 Mai 2011 às 13:21)

A avaliar pelo modelo previsto serão generalizados, com grande incidência no centro e sul!


----------



## Costa (21 Mai 2011 às 13:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desconhecia



Nível de humidade nos solos a nível Europeu 

http://desert.jrc.ec.europa.eu/action/php/index.php?action=view&id=20


----------



## Rainy (21 Mai 2011 às 14:03)

Costa disse:


> Nível de humidade nos solos a nível Europeu
> 
> Ha muito obrogado esse é que eu não conhecia


----------



## Rainy (21 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

Bem não sabia que a frança e a Europa central estavam mesmo "secas"


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2011 às 14:13)

Rainy disse:


> Bem não sabia que a frança e a Europa central estavam mesmo "secas"



O mapa apresenta os desvios em relação à media e não os valores absolutos. É, por isso, natural que os locais onde choveu recentemente tenham anomalia positiva e o inverso nas regiões não tenha chovido nos últimos dias.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Dan disse:


> O mapa apresenta os desvios em relação à media e não os valores absolutos. É, por isso, natural que os locais onde choveu recentemente tenham anomalia positiva e o inverso nas regiões não tenha chovido nos últimos dias.



Partes da França estão mesmo secas. É a pior primavera desde 1959. As anomalias positivas estão concentradas no mediterrâneo.

http://climat.meteofrance.com/content/2011/4/25366-48.pdf

«Les cumuls de précipitations supérieurs à 30 mm sont rares!»


----------



## Rainy (22 Mai 2011 às 21:28)

Vendo os modelos pareçe-me que esta ultima depressão foi a ultima por ums tempos, por agora pareçe que o Verão vem !


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

Rainy disse:


> Vendo os modelos pareçe-me que esta ultima depressão foi a ultima por ums tempos, por agora pareçe que o Verão vem !



Continuaremos a ser afectados por instabilidade até meio desta semana, com o calor a apertar, haverá condiçoes para a formação de celulas, *mais propicias no Interior do pais*...


----------



## DRC (22 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

Será que vamos ter trovoada amanhã? O que acham os entendidos?


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

DRC disse:


> Será que vamos ter trovoada amanhã?



Para haver trovoada não basta só haver Energia, falta humidade em altitude...  As regiões do interior, poderão ter alguma coisa, mas é lotaria...


----------



## Rainy (22 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Então desta vez o litoral fica a ver navios


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

Rainy disse:


> Então desta vez o litoral fica a ver navios



A época das trovoadas no litoral está a acabar, agora é a vez do interior...


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Esta RUN12z do GFS foi muito boa
além de a generalizar, põe-nos instabilidade até Junho  Era bom que este padrão se mantivesse nas próximas saídas.


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

Segue a festa num mês de Maio memorável:

Terça:







Quarta:






Quinta:






Sexta:






Sábado:






Domingo:


----------



## Rainy (23 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

Porquê memoravel??


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2011 às 23:47)

Rainy disse:


> Porquê memoravel??



Vários dias de instabilidade convectiva consecutivos. Não me recordo na última década de um mês de Maio assim, nem em Abril ou Setembro, meses teoricamente mais propícios a estas condições. Claro que isto não agrada a todos, o litoral norte está bastante deficitário em precipitação. Mas a maioria do país está a ter um mês de Maio como não se via há muito.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Mai 2011 às 10:52)

Bom dia a todos,

Antes de mais, detesto fazer este tipo de pergunta, até porque o professor Karamba e o Bruxo de Fafe não são utuilizadores deste fórum  Mas passo a explicar: é uma informação que necessito e que é extremamente importante, dado que toda uma organização está dependente dessa mesma informação.

Eu, juntamente com um grupo de amigos, estamos a pensar fazer o percurso de Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda (rota dos túneis), e para quem não conhece, é bastante perigoso e o mesmo apenas deverá ser feito com bom tempo. Ora, assim sendo, gostava de saber o que poderei esperar para o dia de Domingo. A ver pelos GFS, poderei esperar chuva certo? Nao será portanto aconselhavel realizar o percurso. Se alguém me souber dar mais pistas, agradecia imenso. 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Norther (24 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

Eu, juntamente com um grupo de amigos, estamos a pensar fazer o percurso de Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda (rota dos túneis), e para quem não conhece, é bastante perigoso e o mesmo apenas deverá ser feito com bom tempo. Ora, assim sendo, gostava de saber o que poderei esperar para o dia de Domingo. A ver pelos GFS, poderei esperar chuva certo? Nao será portanto aconselhavel realizar o percurso. Se alguém me souber dar mais pistas, agradecia imenso. 



Tudo indica que chove e com trovoadas mas esperas ate quinta para teres uma melhor dedução do que virá acontecer, podias éra explicar melhor esse percurso noutro tópico?! fiquei curioso e tb gosto de aventura


----------



## PauloSR (24 Mai 2011 às 13:29)

Norther disse:


> podias éra explicar melhor esse percurso noutro tópico?! fiquei curioso e tb gosto de aventura



Claro que sim Norther, em que tópico poderei abordar este percurso?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 13:30)

ThaZouk disse:


> Claro que sim Norther, em que tópico poderei abordar este percurso?



Aqui.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/28/


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2011 às 14:20)

ThaZouk disse:


> Eu, juntamente com um grupo de amigos, estamos a pensar fazer o percurso de Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda (rota dos túneis), e para quem não conhece, é bastante perigoso e o mesmo apenas deverá ser feito com bom tempo. Ora, assim sendo, gostava de saber o que poderei esperar para o dia de Domingo. A ver pelos GFS, poderei esperar chuva certo? Nao será portanto aconselhavel realizar o percurso. Se alguém me souber dar mais pistas, agradecia imenso.
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



Nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa rota.
Estive a pesquisar e fiquei completamente fascinado.
Já está nos meus planos fazer esse percurso!

Quanto ao tempo para domingo, e como o Norther disse, à partida não se prevê chuva continua mas aguaceiros e trovoadas com maior probabilidade durante a tarde. Mas todos sabemos o quanto incerto isso é. E até pode cair um forte aguaceiro num determinado ponto do percurso, e 2km mais adiante estar tudo seco.

Além disso, ainda falta bastante tempo para domingo. No final da semana haverão previsões mais concretas.

De qualquer forma penso que o maior obstáculo na vossa caminhada poderia ser o vento forte e o nevoeiro, cenários que não estão previstos.  

Se forem, boa sorte! Contamos com o testemunho da experiência depois.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mai 2011 às 18:01)

Podem estranhar esta pergunta vindo de um membro que aqui está há quase 5 anos, mas que tempo vamos ter nos próximos dias afinal??
Pergunto isto porque olhando aos modelos estes parecem completamente diferentes um do outro.
Se no dia de amanhã estão completamente de acordo .. já para os restantes dias não estão nada parecidos ... isto falando somente até Sabado inclusive.
O ECM limita os aguaceiros e trovoadas ao interior e o GFS é bem mais abrangente colocando mesmo como zona de acção mais forte o litoral Sul !!
O ECM praticamente nem coloca qualquer precipitação no mar, excepto parte do dia de Sexta !!

Em que ficamos afinal ??
O que acham que vai afinal acontecer???


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Podem estranhar esta pergunta vindo de um membro que aqui está há quase 5 anos, mas que tempo vamos ter nos próximos dias afinal??
> Pergunto isto porque olhando aos modelos estes parecem completamente diferentes um do outro.
> Se no dia de amanhã estão completamente de acordo .. já para os restantes dias não estão nada parecidos ... isto falando somente até Sabado inclusive.
> O ECM limita os aguaceiros e trovoadas ao interior e o GFS é bem mais abrangente colocando mesmo como zona de acção mais forte o litoral Sul !!
> ...



Aguaceiros e trovoadas que a partir de quinta até domingo afectam tanto o litoral como o interior, o litoral especialmente sexta e Sábado!


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Bons dias

Nas proximas 24h continuaremos com alguma instabilidade dispersa...que não deverá representar qualquer perigo.


5f e 6f a situação será diferente, com o aproximar da cut-off espera-se uma advecção muito intensa de ar tropical maritimo, associado ao intensificar do shear/veering especialmente no sul.
Na tardes destes dias poderão ocorrer trovoadas com um melhor grau de organização, especialmente na zona do golfo de cadiz, podendo afectar o interior sul/SE de Portugal continental.
No resto do pais a convecção tambem será mais intensa..mas dadas as condições dinamicas menos favoraveis, não é de prever sistemas mais organizados.

As celulas que consigam uma boa organização, na zona Sul essencialmente, podem provocar precipitação localmente muito intensa, granizo e rajadas de vento por vezes intensas.

No Sabado e Domingo a cut-off aproximar-se-há do pais e continuarão a haver trovoadas dispersas, localmente fortes.
No centro do pais a falta de shear dará origem a sistemas "pulsantes", enquanto no sul poderão ocorrer celulas com maior longevidade/intensidade.
Mais a norte a proximação dos restos de uma perturbação frontal induzirá alguma convergencia pré-frontal, poidendo-se formar linhas convectivas com o potencial de gerar precipitação excessiva e continua, nomeadamente no litoral centro-norte.

2f espera-se que a actividade seja limitada ao interior, bastante mais fraca do que nos dias anteriores.
Neste dia a zona central e leste de Espanha poderá ver sistemas localmente severos.

No longo termo, espara-se, a partir de 3f, uma melhoria do estado do tempo, sendo que o periodo entre dia 31mai e 5jun será dominado por formações anticiclonicas, com tempo quente e com baixas possibilidades de convecção..sendo que as trovoadas a ocorrer serão no interior e sem grande intensidade.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 12:54)

stormy disse:


> No Sabado e Domingo a cut-off aproximar-se-há do pais e continuarão a haver trovoadas dispersas, localmente fortes.
> No centro do pais a falta de shear dará origem a sistemas "pulsantes", enquanto no sul poderão ocorrer celulas com maior longevidade/intensidade.
> Mais a norte a proximação dos restos de uma perturbação frontal induzirá alguma convergencia pré-frontal, poidendo-se formar linhas convectivas com o potencial de gerar precipitação excessiva e continua, nomeadamente no litoral centro-norte.



 Já estou a ver a manhã de domingo toda "quilhada" aqui para os lados de Sintra... Mas tenho a impressão de que só mais perto de domingo se poderão ter mais certezas, o que é normal...


----------



## Rainy (25 Mai 2011 às 16:17)

Entao por aqui por Lix não deverá acontecer grande coisa


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Rainy disse:


> Entao por aqui por Lix não deverá acontecer grande coisa




Lisboa poderá ter mais sorte sabado e domingo..poderão-se formar linhas convectivas desde a zona de setubal para NE até ao minho...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

stormy disse:


> Lisboa poderá ter mais sorte sabado e domingo..poderão-se formar linhas convectivas desde a zona de setubal para NE até ao minho...



Parece-me que nas ultimas runs isto tem estado a enfraquecer fortemente !!
Sinceramente amanhã ainda parece o dia mais favorável apesar de tudo de forma mais geral !!


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2011 às 10:42)

Bons dias a todos!

Resumo da situação de intsabilidade:

Hoje-

Com o aproximar da cut-off, espera-se a propagação de linhas de instabilidade sobre o territorio.
A abundandia de nebulosidade estratiforme deverá diminuir o aquecimento diurno, esperando-se apenas a formação de algumas celulas embebidas com o potencial de gerar precipitação localmente forte.

6f-

Amanhã não está prevista tanta nebulosidade estratiforme dada uma adaveção mais seca nos niveis medios.
Assim sendo, o aquecimento diurno será mais intenso, e com a cut-of bem mais proxima a dinamica em altitude é favoravel á foração de celulas mais intensas, nomeadamente no sul do pais.
A norte, uma região de convergencia pré frontal poderá incentivar a criação de celulas localmente intensas, mas de modo geral não apresentarão organização.

Sabado-

A região de convergencia a norte acentua-se tal como a dry layer nos niveis medios.
É esperado bastante aquecimento diurno, com os niveis baixos a serem inavdidos por massas de ar muito energeticas.
A cut-off estará centrada a W de Lisboa, e espera-se na região sul, dinamica em altitude compativel com o desenvolvimento de celulas intensas e de rapida evolução.
Noi resto do pais as formações convectivas apresentar-se-hão de forma linear dada a interacção com a região pré frontal.
Este será o dia mais activo.

Domingo-

A cut-off deverá cruzar o pais continuando a geral convecção dispersa e localmente intensa, mas já não se espera dinamica em altitude capaz de suportar mais do que apenas algumas celulas de evolução  rapida e de curta duração.
Na noite de Sabado para Domingo o litoral oeste poderá ver alguma actividade interessante com algum risco de precipitação excessiva, saliento a faixa costeira entre Setubal e a zona do Minho, no periodo das 12z de Sabado ás 12z de Domingo.

2a e 3a-

Com a cut-off a leste, espera-se a formação de celulas convectivas apenas no Interior, já que o regime de brisas nesses dias será acentuado.

Entre 3a e dia 7 de Junho a tendecia mostra a formação de uma crista sobre a PI, com o aumento da inibição convectiva e com um regime de advecção quente e seca de SE.
Esperam-se temperaturas elevadas e céu limpo, apenas com hipoteses reduzidas de alguma trovoada no interior.


----------



## zejorge (26 Mai 2011 às 18:31)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Maio 2011*

Boa tarde

O radar do IM desde as 10h50 que não actualiza...

Alguém tem noticias ?


Cumpts


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Maio 2011*

Não sei de nada também, devem andar em manutenção?


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2011 às 18:36)

*Actualização da situação de Sabado*


No sabado espera-se uma situação de tempo potencialmente severo, com especial incidencia nas regiões do centro e do sul.

Espera-se no Sabado, com o aproximar da cut-off, uma melhoria significativa dos parameteros dinamicos que suportam situações severas.
Em altitude, uma ULL associada a um cavado que se extende deste a Grã-bretenha até á Madeira, induzirá o aumento do gradiente termico vertical.

Uma região de forçamento dinamico extender-se-há entre o norte de Marrocos e a zona central da peninsula iberica, ao que se associa uma zona de fluxo intenso em altura no bordo leste do jet-streack.

Nos niveis medios espera-se a penetração de uma camada de ar seco sob uma advecção tropical humida á superficie, aos 850hpa existe um zona de maior fluxo no golfo de cadiz extendendo-se até ao centro de Portugal.

Aos 600hpa espera-se a chegada de uma região ampla de vorticidade positiva,
esperando-se portanto boa divergencia em altura.

Espera-se bastante shear vertical, nomeadamente no Algarve e no Alentejo.

Dadas estas condições espera-se que o dia de Sabado começe com céu limpo esperando-se portanto forte aquecimento diurno, á tarde os valores de CAPE poderão atingir até 1900j/kg com o LI a atingir -6 a -7,5 nomeadamente no Alentejo e Ribatejo.

Áo inicio da tarde as primeiras celulas deverão rebentar a capping inversion e começar a evoluir com grande rapidez dado o aumento do gradiente termico e as boas condições dinamicas em altitude.
Tais celulas, dadas as caracteristicas previstas do comportamento da atmosfera, podem representar risco de granizo, ventos fortes e precipitação localmente excessiva...não sendo de excluir as possibilidades de algum tornado.

As regiões com maior possibilidade de serem afetadas são o Alentejo, o Ribatejo e a região oeste no periodo entre as 12z de Sabado e as 06z de Domingo.

Esta situação vai evoluir para norte, onde Domingo uma região de convergencia pré frontal voltará a gerar convecção intensa mas em meio menos propicio a tempo severo.

Esta situação é para seguir com cuidado ao longo das proximas horas.


----------



## Rainy (26 Mai 2011 às 19:53)

A região Oeste que é referida incluí Lix??


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2011 às 20:31)

Rainy disse:


> A região Oeste que é referida incluí Lix??



Sim.

Bom..o ESTOFEX já lançou alerta para amanhã...dadas as condições melhorarem já a partir da tarde de amanhã...

Sabado será o dia mais activo, com potencial severo no centro/sul em geral, potencial que migrará para norte no Domingo, podendo portanto haver situações de algum grau de severidade no norte, mas com menor enfase que no dia de Sabado...e mais caracterizadas pela persistencia de formações convectivas com potencial de precipitação muito intensa.


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

Concordo e corroboro com o stormy, realmente sábado poderá ser severo para algumas regiões..... eu como entusiasta das trovoadas/fotografia vou aguardar com expectativa


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

Aparentemente as condições são perfeitas...




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-26[/URL]


----------



## Roque (26 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Digam-me so uma coisa a Nortada é característica do mês do Maio certo?
Se sim, este ano, acho que ela esteve um pouco afastada de nos.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2011 às 00:14)

Roque disse:


> Digam-me so uma coisa a Nortada é característica do mês do Maio certo?
> Se sim, este ano, acho que ela esteve um pouco afastada de nos.




Não, a nortada é típica dos meses Junho a Setembro, mais forte normalmente em Julho. Este ano olhando para previsões sazonais dá ideia que a nortada em geral não seria muito forte, mas são meras previsões de longo prazo.


----------



## Roque (27 Mai 2011 às 09:32)

Estou esclarecido, muito obrigado pela explicação Vince.


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 11:42)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Maio 2011*

Informo que o Arquipélago da Madeira encontra-se em alerta Amarelo pelo IM das 09:00h de hoje até as 04:59h da próxima Madrugada.







Atendendo ao movimento da depressão a costa norte será a mais afetada devendo ser acompanhado durante o dia.

(P.S:. Já está descrito no Seguimento)


----------



## Zapiao (27 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

Colegas: para haver trovoada (entre outros factores), a quanto tem que estar o cape?


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas: para haver trovoada (entre outros factores), a quanto tem que estar o cape?



É muitíssimo subjectivo....

Pode trovejar com CAPE 200 e não trovejar com CAPE 1000... Diversos outros factores (LI, humidade, etc...) entram em jogo. O CAPE (Convective Available Potencial Energy) é apenas um indicador da possibilidade e intensidade da actividade convectiva. Quanto maior mais provável.. apenas isso.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2011 às 22:33)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Maio 2011*








> SYNOPSIS
> Moderate instability is forecast for most parts of Iberia in a warm and moist airmass ahead of an upper cut-off low. Some decent WAA and diurnal heating may lead to approx. 1500 J/kg MLCAPE over the western parts of Iberia which partly overlaps with enhanced 0-6 km deep layer shear.
> 
> DISCUSSION
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Maio 2011*

Os alertas do IM para amanhã já sairam:





Chuva, aguaceiros temporariamente fortes, trovoadas e possibilidade de granizo para todo o país.


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Os alertas do IM para amanhã já sairam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so não percebo o aviso para o norte..


----------



## Fábio Silva (27 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> so não percebo o aviso para o norte..



eu acho que é porque ninguém sabe muito bem onde podem rebentar corrijam-me se tiver enganado


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 23:58)

Olhando para os diversos modelos parece ser consensual que a maior instabilidade ocorrera na zona centro,mais no litoral até.

Mas ja se sabe que estes eventos convectivos sao de dificil previsao da sua localizaçao certa e parece-me acertada os alertas amarelo para todo o pais.

Veremos amanha o que ocorre.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mai 2011 às 00:08)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Olhando para os diversos modelos parece ser consensual que a maior instabilidade ocorrera na zona centro,mais no litoral até.




Cumulos, pelo que eu vi a maior instabilidade estará no interior e não no litoral como é normalinfelizmente!!


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Rainy disse:


> Cumulos, pelo que eu vi a maior instabilidade estará no interior e não no litoral como é normalinfelizmente!!



Pode perfeitamente vir do interior para o litoral, há uma circulação das células de SE-NW.
Rainy, é raro um post seu que não seja para chorar  não pode mesmo participar de outra forma ?


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 00:14)

Rainy disse:


> Cumulos, pelo que eu vi a maior instabilidade estará no interior e não no litoral como é normalinfelizmente!!



Chega para todos pah!!  Tanto pessimismo vejo na sua pessoa...

Como é óbvio é impossivel prever o local exacto de onde irão ocorrer fenómenos severos, visto que ha condições para tal em todo o território continental, embora mais nalgumas zonas e menos noutras, é completamente normal haver avisos de Norte a Sul.

Mas, o Centro e Sul irão beneficiar mais


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2011 às 00:14)

Rainy disse:


> Cumulos, pelo que eu vi a maior instabilidade estará no interior e não no litoral como é normalinfelizmente!!



Amanhã a instabilidade será até mais forte no litoral perto de Lisboa, margem sul, e litoral norte, é sempre incerto quando são estes eventos convectivos, mas vendo o que se vai passar amanhã, o litoral terá um dia em grande, não descartando mesmo algum fenómeno localmente muito severo.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (28 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

E para amanhã aqui para a margem sul espera-se um dia como o de hoje ou melhor?


----------



## Rainy (29 Mai 2011 às 00:32)

Pelos modelos,(acho eu) a animação mais forte vai estar mais a norte, sendo que depois segunda-feira a instabilidade mais forte volta ao centro e sul


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Mai 2011 às 10:31)

*Re: O regresso das trovoadas de Maio ?*

Atenção as previsões a 15 dias continuam a dar um cenario de instablidade para a 1ª quinzena de Junho intrecalada com episódios de calor mas não o calor excessivo, não sê prevê é aqueles dias e semanas seguidas de sol+sol+sol+calor+calor, ou seja, o que quero dizer é que se a previsão define a existencia de varios dias de chuva com temperaturas não excessivamente altas até com dias mais frescos que o normal:

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast.aspx


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 19:32)




----------



## Aurélio (29 Mai 2011 às 19:41)

E aqui os algarvios ainda estão a perceber o porquê de estarmos em alerta amarelo, quando todos os modelos não indicam precipitação para aqui, nem indicavam !!
Para amanhã, ainda compreende-se  em especial na serra algarvia ainda pode render qualquer coisa.
Mas enfim, vou presumir que é simplesmente pelo factor surpresa que pudesse surgir, mas pronto não é uma critica é um facto e acho que toda a gente percebe porque o digo ...

Em relação a este Alerta parece que o dia de amanhã que é quando a depressão deverá entrar em Portugal existem mais condições para instabilidade do que no dia de hoje que esteve bastante mortinho comparado com o dia de ontem ...
Os alertas de forma geral foram bem dados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia ...atenção !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mai 2011 às 20:12)

Lá para Quinta/Sexta da próxima semana parece poder voltar a instabilidade, contudo ao contra´rio destas ultimas parece apenas ter expressão nos niveis mais altos porque neste momento a precipitação existe somente nas montanhas de acordo com os modelos.
Pode ser que as suas caracteristicas se alterem mas ainda está bastante fraquinho !
Aguardemos as próximas runs !!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 10:49)

Na imagem de satélite pode-se observar o centro de baixas pressões situado na região de Setúbal, em lenta progressão para o interior e que está a gerar uma segunda linha de instabilidade que está já a cruzar o *Alentejo* e o *Algarve*. Situação de tempo menos instável nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------

